# lowryder,ak47,masterlow grow all 100% af



## lowrydergrower775

hi everyone im kind of new to this site buy the usual site i stay on xxx.highbred.net has been down for a bit and i dont know whats going on over there but i guess this shall be my new home. Well anyways im growing about 10 lowryder #1's ,5 masterlows, and 6 ak47's. They all are about 10 days old they are under a 150 watt hps until they get slightly bigger then i shall put them under a 250 watt hps. I will take pics as soon as they get a bit bigger but stay tuned everyone should be a nice grow


----------



## BSki8950

yea pics would be nice ... always love seeing AK's and lowryder grows


----------



## MrPuffAlot

welcome,

and are you an experienced Auto Flowering, lowryder grower??

if so i got a question..

later


----------



## lowrydergrower775

thank you for joining in bsk and mr.puff alot and yes i am an expierienced af grower what would you like to ask been growing af strains for about 3 years now so ask away bro , here for anyone who needs help


----------



## lowrydergrower775

Here are some pictures for yall many more to come i was just messing around with the camera


----------



## lowrydergrower775

here is one more i got dont worry guy im getting a cannon camera soon so pics will be much higher quality.Here is another masterlow once the ak47's pop off thier shells ill get picks of them


----------



## MrPuffAlot

Just one question..

Do the TRICOMES on LR2 ever get amber??

reason i ask, is because.

Description of LR2's is that from seed to harvest in 8/9 weeks.
I had 3 females growing, and all went past the 8/9 weeks,
I harvested 2 already, but their tricomes never turned amber.
I have my last LR2 in is now almost 12 weeks old, flower hps 12/12 light
for 8 weeks.  I check the Trichs almost daily, BUT THEY wont turn amber.

Which leads me to ask, does the Auto flowring LR2's not grow like normal
strain and Trichs dont get amber.??  As of now.. the the fan leaves on the 
buds are yellowing some, turning rusy/brown from the inside of the leaf,
looking old.  BUT trichs are still just cloudy.

I hope i made you understand, what im tring to say..

thanks.


----------



## lowrydergrower775

mr puff alot what site did you purchase the seeds at? I do know that lr 2 does turn amber, kinda odd situation you got there. Did you buy from soulseeds.co.uk ive heard a couple bad things about them from a couple friends.But man i have to be honest with you ill admit you can let autoflowering plants go past 8/9 weeks but its life cycle shouldnt allow it to get to 12 weeks and if so its going to be struggling like $#@%. I'm kind of curious about the situation, would you happen to have a picture of the plant. But to me it sounds like its not Lr2 i dunno give me more info and im sure we can figure it out


----------



## MrPuffAlot

here is one. 

http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?t=17607


----------



## MrPuffAlot

http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?t=17563


----------



## MrPuffAlot

http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?t=17038


----------



## lowrydergrower775

hmmm the bud in the jars look very nice look ripe as well. are you using a scope? thats really wierd though man lowryder and lowryder hybrids are just like another other marijuana plant they will do the same as others except the fact that they autoflower. I'm going to call a friend tonight and ask him on the subject but they do look healthy bro i dont know what to say went wrong but ill ask my homie hes a genious haha have an answer in a couple


----------



## Richy-B

I too have receved my LR#1 from Dr. C  and have been reading up on them and i'm wondering what method you used to germinate them? These are my first ever ordered pack of seeds and I just want the crop to turn out great!!  What advice can you give me? I usually use the paper towel method and have had no problems in the past,(bagseed still did 70%-80% germ rate) but every strain is different, you know?  LRx1 is also 9 weeks seed to harvest supposedly. Maybe a bit longer you say? But it shouldn't take 12 weeks, correct ?

                                   :welcome: :welcome:


----------



## MrPuffAlot

http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?p=145415#post145415

This is the thread I was looking for..

I harvested the one on the RIGHT and LEFT..

Middle one is still being kept, to see if I can amber trichs out of it. (1/4 of top was chopped)

tell me what you think


----------



## lowrydergrower775

hi richy about your question in my expierience in the past lowryder #1 has a very good germination rate. Me i just use the paper towel method, now i know youve prob read everybody saying they have hard shells and wont germ but that is not true ive had 90%+ with just the paper towel method and then into a jiffy pellet but as they say each to thier own but id go with the paper towel ...........also bro 2 gallon pots or above you will be glad you did


----------



## MrPuffAlot

Richy-B said:
			
		

> I too have receved my LR#1 from Dr. C and have been reading up on them and i'm wondering what method you used to germinate them? These are my first ever ordered pack of seeds and I just want the crop to turn out great!!  What advice can you give me? I usually use the paper towel method and have had no problems in the past,(bagseed still did 70%-80% germ rate) but every strain is different, you know? LRx1 is also 9 weeks seed to harvest supposedly. Maybe a bit longer you say? But it shouldn't take 12 weeks, correct ?
> 
> :welcome: :welcome:


 
Paper towel with DVD/CD case sitting on top of a sattelite/cable box


----------



## lowrydergrower775

and mr puff alot those are really tall bro i doubt those any kind of lowryder unless they didnt autoflower but those are way too tall man who did ya get the seeds from man?


----------



## MrPuffAlot

I bought the seeds through Doctor chronic.  Which i believe he was the middle man for Joint Doctor.

They are auto flowering, because they showed sex and started flworing
by themselves.  It forced me to put my whole grow into flower, earlier
than I was planning.

I had an epiphany(sp).

I use Fox Farm Cha Ching flowering supplement.
It say it extends the flowering cycle.  
Could that be the reason, why its slow on showing Amber trichs?


----------



## lowrydergrower775

that could very well be a reason because those dont look normal haha those things are huge lol ...........but thats not a bad thing eh .........but i think that could be a reason also cold temperatures do that too to the point to where if you drop the temp down low enough it wont autoflower .......but go with it man let it go and go and go until it cant go nomore :woohoo:


----------



## lowrydergrower775

they are just about 7 or 8 days old look at the one on the left if you can see it has its first set of five leaves but the middle leaf is really short lol little deformation but the next set of leaves on it is coming out perfect, i just think the lil deformations lowryder has are funny :hitchair:


----------



## kanehduhbuz

hello lrg775, i may be interested in growin sum low ryders (i have so very,very many seeds of them) so that i can cross pollinate them with a dozen or so other strains. is it a bad, good, great, or just o.k. idea to grow varieties crossed with the low ryder? to cross a male lr with the other females, will the offspring grow shorter, faster, less potent, or what? how many days (24/7) lite cycles(12/12 - or 18/6 all the way thru?)  r best 2 use?


----------



## lowrydergrower775

its a very good idea no matter what your intentions are if you want to make it into an autoflowering strain thats fine or if you just want a fast flowering plant that grows seven feet it doesnt matter i doubt the thc will be affected at all i love anything crossed with lowryder they will not be short maybe 5 seeds out of 500 will autoflower so that isnt something to really worry about they wont grow shorter they will just flower with more ease and in what ive expierienced with less stretch than you get usually with some strains when you put them in flower


----------



## kanehduhbuz

sounds good lrg775 - so do the plants get  lite @ 24/7 or 18/6 strait thru? do u use 12/12 at all? what size container is best for maximum root growth?


----------



## lowrydergrower775

in my opinion container size matters greatly 1-2 gallon pots are perfect i use 24/7 because these are all autoflowering. Now you can use 18/6 alot of people do alot of people argue for them to get atleast some rest is very good for them but ive never seen any difference. and no i do not use any 12/12. But with the seeds from the cross you make you shall have to go 12/12


----------



## kanehduhbuz

why would i need 2 go with 12/12 if i crossed those puppies? do only the seeds "sold"  as authentic low ryders flower under 24/7, + the others will not?


----------



## lowrydergrower775

ok im going to try and explain it lol lowryder crossed with something else in the first generation about only 25% will autoflower the rest will just flower with tremendous ease and flower a bit early now if you are trying to reach the 100% autoflowering trait for your strain you then have to take that strain and backcross it again with lowryder and you have to play with it now i do not know exactly how you would achieve that 100% trait but i do have breeder friends now if you are looking for the answer an exact and correct answer go to www.highbred.net home of lowryder and lowryder crosses ask mdanzig or S_a_H they can tell you in a quick minute i hope this helped you :fid:


----------



## lowrydergrower775

yes i have a question for everyone out there ive heard putting those hydroton clay rocks on top of soil can prevent bugs as gnats and etc is this true?


----------



## ktownlegend

never tested the theory, i used a spray to take care of the basic problems like bugs, fungis and stuff.

EDIT: this stuff >>>http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=31684&d=1187550680


----------



## lowrydergrower775

is it safe to use with marijuana if youre using it i assume so lol guess dumb question just ive had sprays that can just do horrible things to a mj plant:angrywife:


----------



## ktownlegend

if u ever get anything and u wondering whether or not its gonna harm ur MJ jsut simple look to see if it is okay to use on fruits and veggies 9 out of 10 times if its safe on fruits and veggies its safe on MJ. and no this won't do anything horrible to ur MJ its 100% organic.  and treats up to 25 common illnesses found in plants.


----------



## lowrydergrower775

thank you ktown legend ill go pick up some of that just incase the lil buggers decide to come  thanks ktownlegend


----------



## lowrydergrower775

ok here is a group picture for everyone i thought since the title said three strains  yall would like to see three strains well here it is the three on the right are lowryders, the two in the middle are ak47's, and the three on the left are masterlows i know the pic is dark i was just running out of battery quick and had to hurry it ill take a good one later ..........lol there is no yellowing at all on them thats the glare of the hps light from the closet


----------



## Richy-B

Were all those planted at same time?


----------



## lowrydergrower775

not at all............idk how much older the lowryders are but haha but basically the ml's and ak's germed at the same time .........but yes the lowryder are ahead a good bit


----------



## Richy-B

That's what I figured, just wanted to make sure. I'm retyping this because my Electric Company is F'n retarted!!!!!!!!!:hairpull:  Anyway, I'm soon  to Germinate my recently purchased LRx1 beans from Dr.Chronic.  First, I am going to harvest my giant Hermie. If I remember you said they have a good germ rate? But you'll be hearing from me again when it's time to plant if you don't mind. By the way your baby's are looking great keep up the good Green Thumbing!


----------



## lowrydergrower775

oh no problem man i dont mind at all as long as no one disses af'ing plants in my thread im cool with everything whatever questions you have bro just feel free to shoot away thats what we are here for to help eachother and so the community can grow .........and thanks for the comment appreciate it good luck on your grow and i hope to see some pics soon eh


----------



## lowrydergrower775

two of the lowryder have showed thier sex already one male and one female i will probrally chunk the male since im in no dire need to replinish my stock im good on lr lol............going to wait a day or two more to make sure that i am right so i wont accidentally chop anything i dont want to but off to an alright start


----------



## lowrydergrower775

here are the two lowryders that have shown sex


----------



## lowrydergrower775

ok ive been doing this for a pretty good while and idk whats wrong with me here ive always killed male plants with no problem but have any of you ever felt bad after killing them? or hesitant ? maybe im just tripping but anybody else out there have anything to say on this thanks :bong:


----------



## lowrydergrower775

i said id take nicer pics of them so here they are the two ak's are first and then the three ml's they all look healthy  sorry forgot to resize those i applogize


----------



## lowrydergrower775

ok check this out guys i found this reflector out back outside cleaned it up and everything now i dont grow with cfl's idk i just dont think its worth it but i think this thing would be great for a lil 150 watt hps would have to be like a wall mount for the reflector but i think im going to make it work inside of my closet is all white so i think it will do good and 150 watters dont throw off so much heat but you tell me what you think  can throw atleast three or so ml's or ak's under it


----------



## lowrydergrower775

ok so the reflector thing up there i turned it into a mini grow light just a 150 watt hps but everything helps haha and theres a lowryder female in there been flowering for a couple days


----------



## 85cannabliss

looking good LG,


----------



## simo123

kanehduhbuz said:
			
		

> hello lrg775, i may be interested in growin sum low ryders (i have so very,very many seeds of them) so that i can cross pollinate them with a dozen or so other strains. is it a bad, good, great, or just o.k. idea to grow varieties crossed with the low ryder? to cross a male lr with the other females, will the offspring grow shorter, faster, less potent, or what? how many days (24/7) lite cycles(12/12 - or 18/6 all the way thru?) r best 2 use?


 Hey i thought that if you cross a LR with a tall Sativa the Sativa's tall genes will dominate over the LR's


----------



## lowrydergrower775

lol im not the expert on breeding af strains i just grow them lol i wish i could help yall best bet i could say is for you to talk to mdanzig over at www.highbred.net they would be more than glad to help you just dont mention soulseeds lol


----------



## lowrydergrower775

these are some picture of a new strain called blue streak by MDANZIG these are not my photos these are his  just wanted everyone to see the possibilities with his strain i just think its great what he is doing and i think if more people knew about his work they would get into it as well so here it goes 



AGAIN PHOTOS COURTESY OF MDANZIG 

seeds available at seedsman


----------



## lowrydergrower775

bump ill take a pic of the ml's and ak's tomm or something lol ostpicsworthless:


----------



## lowrydergrower775

ok guys i have a question............i have this lowryder freak huge and fat shes in a 3 gallon container and i transplanted her about a week and a half ago from a 2 litre container to a 3 gallon and now theres already roots coming out of the drainage hole now i really dont want to transplant her again............well this be a huge problem with roots sticking out the bottom of those holes i mean what do yall think do i need to step her up to a five gallon? or can she do ok in there because if she will be fine in there thats good


----------



## greenville

the roots will go back in time cus of the light, the same thing happened to me


----------



## lowrydergrower775

what if there is no light down there? its just the bottom of the pot it will still be ok right?


----------



## lowrydergrower775

ok goes in order lowryder, ak47, then masterlows


----------



## Richy-B

Yeah it will be fine. I've grown bigger plants in smaller pots.


----------



## lowrydergrower775

thanks bro hey i was wondering i got some regular house flies that buzz around your food are they just attracted the smell? i dont think they can do anything to plants right? can they? plz tell me no lol


----------



## GrandDaddyToke

lowrydergrower775 said:
			
		

> thanks bro hey i was wondering i got some regular house flies that buzz around your food are they just attracted the smell? i dont think they can do anything to plants right? can they? plz tell me no lol


 
I had A few *BIG FLYS *in my house that kept going to the grow room. I think were eating the leaves on my Plants. There were several holes in the leaves where something was eating them. The only thing that I seen were some big healthy flys in my grow room. Once I finally killed them, the problem stoped. I examed leaves for eggs and found none just some chewed up leaves that had been eaten @ the top of the colas very noticable. (IMO) house flyes like to munch down on the goodies.


----------



## lowrydergrower775

appreciate it man killed the two that were in here everything should be fine now


----------



## lowrydergrower775

so we are left with three females and i got what i wanted to save mdanzigs autoflowering ak47 so thats good  but here it is master low first ak  second and the lowryder third had a lil nitrogen difficiency on that last one but she is looking back up :bong:


----------



## lowrydergrower775

well here are some pics for yall first they have labels so no need for names but here they are most of them are showing signs of needing nitrogen but im in the buisness of taking care of that and the lowryder is still chuggin along bud formation is fine so i think she will make it but here you go


----------



## eyeslikedonuts

*'Sup bro:48:. Gotta say, im liking what i see. Cant wait to fill my closet with auto dwarfs :hairpull: :holysheep:. Maybe try adding some blood meal along with bone meal, might help the N def. just my 0.02 for what its worth.+rep for some nice looking plants.  peace, e :bong2:*


----------



## lowrydergrower775

ok so i fed them heavily with both ff grow big and big bloom with a pinch of gh flora bloom so we will see how they take it any info or comments be appreciated


----------



## lowrydergrower775

update


----------



## turfsire

hey great lookn lowryder
cant say the same on my grow they are 37 days old and only looks like there is about 6 grams on them
1 or 2 are better but most are skiny and tall..i hope they push in the last couple of weeks or im fucked ,spent az thou on my set up..something wrong here its either i fucked up or im being in patient but ive grown before and heard lowryder are easy to work with..
the only thing i heard on a another board was that enviro's make em streach and they seem to like hps;..i had em under the enviros for the  first 2 weeks then hps..im fairly confused on where im gone wrong..
any input from anybody bbe great


----------



## lowrydergrower775

thanks bro appreciate it youre just being really impatient bro just give them time and let them do what they do best grow


----------



## lowrydergrower775

heres an update they are grouped so yea


----------



## lowrydergrower775

chopped her down tonight at day 64 , and that was a two gallon so all the people who always ask the what size pot question there ya go


----------



## Dr.Dro

Wow man very nice they got a nice blue colour to them!
Dro:cool2:


----------



## Richy-B

Wow , After seeing your LR I'm really excited on this new grow of mine. I've told you about it LR775. The seeds from Dr.Chronic don't seem to be in any way giving off a "fake" vibe to me. They just exploded when they germinated. All within three days!  The germination Ratio is 100% so far! That's out of 8 beans. I'll show you a pic in an hour or so when my lights come on! Of the 8, 7 have took to the soil and are green. Time will tell with the other one. We'll probably know by tonight.
By the way those LR's are gorgoius, if I didn't already mention that!


----------



## mastersativa

Very Very nice lookin plant bro. I think you have  just sealed the deal for me on getting the LR strain.


----------



## lowrydergrower775

damn guys you dont know how that cheers me up had the most horrible day with my girl and yall made me feel better thanks guy lowryder for life keep it green blaze it up and ride on stunzeed lol


----------



## stunzeed

lowrydergrower775 said:
			
		

> damn guys you dont know how that cheers me up had the most horrible day with my girl and yall made me feel better thanks guy lowryder for life keep it green blaze it up and ride on stunzeed lol


 

Oh I will...... I just doubt you will be, at least here from now on. Peace to you anyway. Its a shame too because you have a nice grow and may have had some good input for the website. 


Stunzeed..


----------



## Richy-B

I might as well leave this site too if ya'll are going to be pulling my thread or letting people like this ruin them by being as immature as possible about the situation.
 Your question wasn't a legitamate one anyways. Just another cheap shot at the Strain LR (because of it's high potency).


----------



## stunzeed

Richy-B said:
			
		

> I might as well leave this site too if ya'll are going to be pulling my thread or letting people like this ruin them by being as immature as possible about the situation.
> Your question wasn't a legitamate one anyways. Just another cheap shot at the Strain LR (because of it's high potency).


 

HAHAA High potency that is funny. Another was it was a legit question to someone who is intelligent. Let me break it down for you.... slowly......


If you can flower a plant from seed that will give you better pot with a better yeild what is the draw to lowryder.   I guess when you called me a "Dork" that was your attempt to talk crap without getting in trouble?? WHATEVER you guys are right there has never been a better plant than lowryder and any question MUST be trying to slander your hero of a plant.



Stunzeed..


----------



## stunzeed

Richy-B said:
			
		

> I might as well leave this site too


 

Great idea!!!!!!!!!


----------



## stunzeed

This is a forum and you brought your grow to its members for comment. So I commented. I understand that guy was your buddy but you know as well as I do that he was out of line and regulation is one of the key reasons why this forum is so much better than the other ones out there. Good luck with whatever you do!

Stunzeed..


----------



## stunzeed

Thanks to admin for banning them. As members lets all try to keep this a positive place to be!


Stunzeed..


----------



## lowrydergrower775

hey guys im back, chillin in atlanta right now............will be back in about another week to give yall the weight and high and etc ya know da damn deal lol.......but anybody have any ?'s hit me up and stunzeed no hard feelings just dont talk to me period, and this will prob end up being like a never ending thread if us members can do that i will just start growing when i get back to texas and continue on this thread keep it real and  peace everybody


----------



## tom-tom

hey lowryder thoes are some very nice plants bro  i never grew lowryder before cause im new to growing but by the looks of thoes picks id like to grow some that is for shure can wait for a smoke report ,,and i dont no what happend but if some on critisized ur plants they must be crazy because they are butifull ,,,happy growin


----------



## lowrydergrower775

that means alot tom tom thanks for the commment on the plants and yes even if you are a begginer you should love lowryder and its crosses and thanks again man makesme smile from someone with 414 posts if you need any info or just have questions of you any of you on autoflowering strains feel free to hit up my thread


----------



## lowrydergrower775

be back in texas on sunday night so then ill return to my natures duties lol  cant wait to return back to work guys im sure you will love my work.lol but grow on everybody and ill join ya in a day or two


----------



## Richy-B

Hey ya'll, I'm back. Glad to be too!I got some up to date pics to show you! Long live the LOWRYDER!


----------



## lowrydergrower775

very nice to see you back richy missed ya got back got about 24 grams dry off that lowryder i think the ak and ml will be ready to take down by tomm and im going to start from scratch going with twenty plants this time so it should be a lil fun show hope you all enjoy it germination starts tonight


----------



## lowrydergrower775

just thought id give a final look of the ml before she went down


----------



## lowrydergrower775

mmm now all is left is to hang and wait :doh:


----------



## lowrydergrower775

alright so far two ml's and one ak germed pics as soon as they break soil


----------



## lowrydergrower775

here is the ak47 with clothes on and naked  got 32 grams off the ml


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT

*Congrats on what looks to be a very fine harvest. :aok:  Great job mang, great job.  *


----------



## umbra

Will co2 increase the size of buds?


----------



## Richy-B

Beautiful!   I was looking over your thread and seen you used two gallon pots. I'm going with three gallons like you p.m.'d me. Shouldn't hurt. I think I'm gona start a thread for my LR grow as well! Whatcha think?


----------



## lowrydergrower775

thanks everyone for the comments and yes co2 should increase the size of the buds some but we dont use any, TGB that means alot coming from you thanks alot lol, and yea richy you should start a new thread for lr needs to be more threads on it, and im going with three gallon grow bags this time should increase the size of all them came out with about 30 akxlr seeds and 30 ml x ak seeds from that harvest still yet to check the ak x ak since its drying so just to wait and already there are 3 ak's in the ground and 5 ml's  with a couple sprouts already once they all get above ill post pics and once again thanks everyone


----------



## lowrydergrower775

ok so here we are onto another start from ground zero lol but yea i know i **** with pictures of babies partly cuz im high and the cam ***** i know they dont do justice butyea they are only babies for a while lol  and theres ten there and will be another ten on the other half of the closet in about two weeks :hubba:


----------



## lowrydergrower775

update on new grow ill label them next time kinda drunk lol  and there are no yellow or white spots on these plants just the hps reflection wasnt about to pull them out but here we go


----------



## Ekoostik_Hookah

cool, what type of containers are you using?
   bags? looks like rubber


----------



## lowrydergrower775

yea its those grow bags bro idk what they are made of lol but they are three gallons and working so far lol


----------



## eyeslikedonuts

*'Sup bro :ciao: You're ladies came out well and your sprouts are looking oh so cute . Cant wait to see more snow caps. peace, e :bong2: *


----------



## lowrydergrower775

thanks bro really appreciate the comments makes my day haha


----------



## lowrydergrower775

well i cut down two males today and i think i see one more in there but didnt want to do that third one because i dont like cutting unless im a 100% sure  hopefully the rest of them are females


----------



## lowrydergrower775

well i am very sad to say ive got about 3-4 females out of all ten plants so i have to do more planting maybe ill try those seeds i just made from the last run hmmmmm but yea will have pics once i cut all the males etc


----------



## lowrydergrower775

just an update for yall i dont know exactly how old but they are just over a foot tall now and its two ak's in the back and a ml in the front and three ak babies to the right  lol was high messin around with colors lol


----------



## lowrydergrower775

sorry i havent said on here in a while was a lil prob and had to move setup to a friends house but i will update tomm or the day after keep it green :tokie:


----------



## lowrydergrower775

they are back home now all nice and cozy ill take some better pics than these tomm or something just was tired and im a bit sick right now but here they are


----------



## SouthernSlang

Daaaaaaaamn, looks good, ive been reading up on these lwR plants, man you have some sweet mj plants


----------



## lowrydergrower775

yes i just had some questions for some of the people on here usually every lowryder and lowryder crosses i grow are indica but i have this sativish looking one on this grow and was wondering do you think this one will take a little more to finish up and also i was wondering to you more expierienced growers during flowering do you ever sometimes kinda starve your plants a little on the water for more resin production ive heard several growers do this to produce more resin and was just wondering if anyone here uses it or not? thankx everyone


----------



## lowrydergrower775

yea i know i need a new camera but yea got one pic in before the POS died on me here ya go runs down batteries quicker than idk lol


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT

*Just keep an eye on the one plant. Check the trichromes they will tell ya when she's done or not. As far as starving your plant of water for more resin production i've never heard of it. I've heard cooler temps will produce more resin but not sure if that's even true. :confused2: *


----------



## lowrydergrower775

i found this tbg maybe this will help everybody a bit 

Many factors influence the production of THC. In general, the older a plant, the greater its potential to produce THC. This is true, however, only if the plant remains healthy and vigorous, THC production requires the proper quantity and quality of light. It seems that none of the biosynthetic processes operate efficiently when low light conditions prevent proper photosynthesis. Research has shown (Valle et al. 1978) that twice as much THC is produced under a 12-hour photoperiod than under a 10-hour photoperiod. Warm temperatures are known to promote metabolic activity and the production of THC. Heat also promotes resin secretion, possibly in response to the threat of floral desiccation by the hot sun, Resin collects in the heads of glandular trichomes and does not directly seal the pores of the calyx to prevent desiccation. Resin heads may serve to break up the rays of the sun so that fewer of them strike the leaf surface and raise the temperature. However, light and heat also destroy THC. In a drug strain, a bio-synthetic rate must be maintained such that substantially more THC is produced than is broken down. Humidity is an interesting parameter of THC production and one of the least understood. Most high-quality drug Cannabis grows in areas that are dry much of the time at least during the maturation period. It follows that increased resin produc. tion in response to arid conditions might account for increased THC production.

and this is the book or study lol 
*Marijuana Botany*
An Advanced Study: The Propagation and Breeding of Distinctive Cannabis
 by Robert Connell Clarke


----------



## lowrydergrower775

some new pics for yall the three flowering ladies and two younger ak females  had a lil nute burn on one of the ones thats flowering near the main cola but it didnt make it to the flowers thank god lol but check em out


----------



## lowrydergrower775

a couple more


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT

*Looking great mang. How much time ya got left on them beautiful ladies? *


----------



## Thorn

jus read through this thread, as i'm seriously thinkin of growin some sort of lowryder strain soon as i have very limited space. Nice harvest first time round, and looking even better this time!!

Keep it green!!


----------



## lowrydergrower775

i'd say i have about two and a half weeks left but i might let it go three and a half because i really want the weed to put me out and all the comments are greatly appreciated


----------



## lowrys girl

they look really nice  whats the best thing to smoke for stress, because i have this boyfriend who's really sick, and i cant go to bed until he calls me. but he hasnt, and i'm really worried about him


----------



## lowrydergrower775

well im back from the E.R and i guess i should make that call about now eh lol


----------



## Thorn

I'll be watchin to see how it turns out, these lowryder strains are very interesting  Keep it _*GREEN*_


----------



## lowrydergrower775

ok HUGE dillema here lights fell on all the plants nothing was burned just my stems got bruised prettygood will this mess up everything and shock the plant or will it be fine? i reallyneed to know put a stick in the soil and tied the plant to the stick and its holding up nicely like that just want to know if they shall hold up fine like that or do i need to do something? thanks everybody


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT

*Whats up mang. As long as nothing was broke they should be fine.  *


----------



## lowrydergrower775

thanks man that means alot coming fromyou i can relax lol nothing man just had a grower hissy fit when i came in the room and found two of three fems knocked over and bruised up nicely but they are fighters holding it all the way through lol


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT

*MJ is a very strong plant that's for sure. I can remember we broke a branch one time and taped it up and that lady heeled in no time flat.  *


----------



## lowrydergrower775

haha thats good to know man hopefully she will heal up real quick and keep on truckin


----------



## lowrydergrower775

well they have healed after the light fell so here they are here i lost one the sativa one but you live and learn right these are both ak47's enjoy the pics and i have two more young ak47's at about day 35 or so ill get some pics up of them later and any comments appreciated


----------



## lowrydergrower775

here they are


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT

*Whats up mang. Looks like the ladies are trying to finish up for ya and they look great.   I bet they are just packing on the trichromes right about now. :hubba:  I know when we grow AK-48 them ladies get frosty as hell. Anyway your doing a great job as always mang. Look foward to your next update. :aok: Until then how about a Puff, Puff Give session. :48: *


----------



## hollywood52

that looks like a real nice grow man... save some for kapa


----------



## lowrydergrower775

yea they both are really packing on the trichomes hardcore its making me so impatient lol but gotta wait. Good things come to those who wait so yep. and thanks for everyones kinds words next update probrally will be harvest pics and i think my girl got me a new cam so hahaha i will definately put that to work for yall but till next time keep it green everybody


----------



## DankCloset

well thats all there gonna do at this point, pack on weight, and girth, along with that all important trich factor, lookin great bro, keep it up, hope you got clones!


Dc


----------



## lowrydergrower775

thank you for the kind words everyone and yes im surprised at how quickly theyve been fattening up in these last days they are looking very nice so much trichome development, i cant wait till harvest


----------



## Disco94

Looks great to me and sorry to hear about the accident.  If it makes you feel better I dropped my 2 week old the other day and she is banged up, but she looks like she'll pull through.  We all screw up sometime.


----------



## Melissa

wow looking goooooooood !!!!
:bong2:


----------



## trillions of atoms

sweet bro....when you get close to finish, water a week at least with plain water and watch the colors turn. if the fan leaves start yellowing...your on the right path. i water a good 12-14 days leeching the remaining nutes out of the soil and letting the plant use up the last of its batteries. this will lead to a sweeter, smoother smoke.


----------



## lowrydergrower775

thankx everybody for all the kind comments they are looking very nice and fattening up by the day lol getting very very impatient but gladly only six or seven days left on these and the two younger ak47's opened up thier flowers so ill post pics of them soon too


----------



## Richy-B

Whats another Auto Flowering Strain you enjoy? One I can grow with my existing LRx2 18/6 cycle?


----------



## lowrydergrower775

well you can do bluestreak,masterlow,powerstout, or the ak47 strain im always doing all by mdanzig by the way, and heres a lil leaked info from mdanzig himself from hb.net "Feminzed Blue Streak, Blue Streak, and Blue Streak X Lowryder2 from JD all are coming soon. I also heard a runor that a purple AF plant has been stableized and will be released soon as well.


----------



## Richy-B

Thanx. Any elaboration would be cool Well gotta go. Talk n couple days.


----------



## DankCloset

back when i was buying my lowryder seeds, there was this cross they were playing with, it was lowsnow? i dont remember, but it looked like a mini-me of hash plant, one of the shortest amazing things i've ever seen.


Dc


----------



## lowrydergrower775

yea lowsnow is a very short short plant shorter than lowryder we found at hb really wasnt worth the trouble


----------



## Thorn

sweey a purple AF strain would be ACE!


----------



## lowrydergrower775

and i would elaborate if i could guys but those are the likes of the joint doctor and mdanzig they will tease you and let you know hints of whats coming out but wont let you know what are the genetics till its released but i guess i cant blame him from the likes of lowlife seeds and etc


----------



## sportcardiva

wow there looking really nice


----------



## THCPezDispenser

Nice looking plants man, I would love to try this strain!


----------



## lowrydergrower775

thanks for all the kind words everybody really appreciate it you guys are great


----------



## lowrydergrower775

alright ending up having to harvest a couple days early but most people say it wont hurt much so thats good news  here are some pics before i cut all thier leafage off  and I REALLY WANT TO KNOW WHICH YALL THINK WAS BETTER THE FIRST OR THIS GROW thanks everyone  yall are great as always


----------



## dmack

Awesome congrats on another fine harvest. looks good. That there chair looks cool in the backround. all space age and all. Gotta give us some cured bud pictures soon and a smoke report.Keep up the great growing. Get another journal going. We only get better intime. Learning, trial n error is all gained knowledge


----------



## lowrydergrower775

thanks dmac appreciate it  here is one of them all manicured and hanging upside down as we speak, i think it was less work growing it then it was manicuring it lol but well worth it here she is  and ill give yall a pic of the other one once i finish with her a couple hours lol


----------



## Thorn

sweet nice harvest man! What colour were the trichs in the end?


----------



## jjsunderground

well done!​


----------



## lowrydergrower775

heres the other ak47 lady all manicured and ready to go and hang up in drying chamber :hubba:......thanks everybody for all your comments and thorn i do not know was the trich color she was ready though  here she is


----------



## dmack

Looks like some rock hard buds. Manicuring those leaves and al off is a pain in the butt. Im waering some powder free gloves next time.


----------



## lowrydergrower775

yea dmack i know what youre saying i had a hard time gettin alot of stuff off my hands lol and i guess you ppl thought oh he is harvesting its over NO NO NO the show must go on here people ok here is what we are working with now moved these nextdoor to a friends till all the family leaves but here they are ANOTHER two ak47 ladies and one of them was scrunched up cuz lack of space but she will have more space now but here ya go  and the pics may be a lil dark cuz the battery was running low ill get more for yall soon but this should do the job


----------



## DankCloset

haahaha nice, you remind me of me haha!


Dc


----------



## lowrys girl

Ah i cant wait baby!, nice job as always


----------



## lowrydergrower775

thanks everybody as soon as i get the plants back over here and the company leaves ill get better pics of the harvest and the plants i got going right now thanks again


----------



## Thorn

cool, am lookin forward to them pics man. keep it greeen


----------



## lowrys girl

they look great, how are they doin?


----------



## headband

they look nice dense and BOOOMMMBBYY, nice 2nd grow mang:hubba:


----------



## lowrydergrower775

thanks for the kind words i really appreciate it as soon as the company leaves ill get dried pics and better pics of the plants going right now but stay tuned everybody should be a nice lil show


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT

*Congrats mang on what looks to be a nice harvest. :hubba:  The other ladies are looking nice and strong as well.  GREEN MOJO all around. :banana:  Great job mang, great job. :aok: *


----------



## lowrydergrower775

thanks buddy appreciate it really means alot coming from you a couple more days and ill have new pics for every


----------



## lowrydergrower775

ok the final weight of the first plant was 34 grams which is good because i was aiming for an ounce off of each ill pack it in jars and hit yall up with the other final dry weight and smoke report pics and etc


----------



## lowrydergrower775

final weight of the second one was 32 grams so that is good reached goal for both of them and i would put pics up right now but my pup is really sick right now and im worried and cant really concentrate right now but ill post pics once we gets everything taken care of


----------



## Thorn

easy dude, hope your pup gets better soon  thats a nice amount for those plants, glad it worked out all good...yea be interesting to get a smoke report  take it easy


----------



## Richy-B

I'm lookin' forward to those pics too! Hope your dog get's to feelin' better. I'm a dog lover myself. I've owned a Lab mixed with Cocker Spaniel when I was a kid. Snoopy was his name. Snoopy was my first family dog. Lots of fond memories with him. Me and my girlfriend of 9 years own a Rat Terrior now. We've had him for bout 6 yrs. We saved him from an abusive home when he was a pup, so he's real protective over us. You can imagine the stories I can tell you bout biting my friends and crap but I gotta go! Stay stoned! Any opinion bout the pm I sent you? LRx1 vs LRx2?


----------



## Thorn

hey richy b i've got a black labrador, she's 6 now and still acts like a puppy! My first family dog was called snoopy too, how ironic! you gotta love dogs!!


----------



## Richy-B

That is cool!


LR775 How you like all those rep points dawg!?

Long live the low low's


----------



## lowrydergrower775

haha thanks man appreciate all the rep bro  had some probs with my dog but thats all over now so yea just wanted to let everybody know im back and still growing keepin it green will have pics of buds and pictures of the ak's in flowering by tonight stay tuned my people love live the lowryder..........


----------



## lowrydergrower775

hey everyone got some pics for everybody on the plants they got nute burn at the top but none of it hit the buds just leafage so that is good to hear and they are lookin great check em out tell me what you think


----------



## lowrys girl

looking good baby as always


----------



## sportcardiva

wow looking really nice


----------



## lowrydergrower775

thanks girlie


----------



## lowrydergrower775

lol alright had a friend pick some soil up for me but i guess he wasnt looking very close and it says for in ground plants not for container plants i mean would it still work in containers? or not containers but gro bags or whatever i dont see why not how is it gonna know its in a container?:confused2: lol TBG i could use your advice here


----------



## harvester

i believe their may be a ph difference and the nute ratio is different for outdoor inground plants..


----------



## lowrydergrower775

shouldnt the ph of all plants basically stay the same i mean the ph switches when you go into hydro but soil plants indoor or out should be the same.....i think i could be wrong lol


----------



## harvester

i ment the soils ph and nute ratio but they look banging man nice job


----------



## lowrydergrower775

oh i appreciate it bro  makes my day to hear things like that and yea berserker and I talked it over and there is lil different at all the one for in ground plants is 0.10%N,0.05%phosphate,0.10%potash and for container plants its 0.10%N,0.05%phos,0.05%potash so yea im going to make the next run with this soil see if i can tame this beast lol thanks for the help guys and the comments


----------



## lowrydergrower775

lol another question for the day ok say a plant had been burn from nutes pretty good but never affected and buds and now later on it has healed itself nicely but seems to wanting to nitrogen keep in mind im going torwards the end of flowering would you let it use the energy it has left in its leafs then harvest or add some FF to my next water at a very very very very very light feeding i will post pics later today for yall to make up your mind.


----------



## smokybear

The plants look great lowryder. I cant wait til mine look like that. Very beautiful ladies. I cant wait to see some harvest pics in the near future. I will definitely be watching my friend. 

I would just let them finish up without the nitrogen since your close to harvest. I think its too late to worry about it at this point. I am not experienced with indoor so hopefully I'm right. I'm sure someone more experienced will answer this one. I'm more of an outdoor grower.

Either way, good luck with the ladies and keep us posted. Take care.


----------



## lowrydergrower775

haha appreciate it man haha brightens my day to hear stuff like that and most likely that is probrally what i will do just let them go and let them use the energy left in thier leafs .............also i just put down four more ak47's along with four bagseeds


----------



## Blunted

are you positive its nute burn lowryder? I see a lot of overall yellowing of your leaves, where nute burn seems to really hit tips and edges hard then progresses throughout the leaf, at least in my experiences.


----------



## lowrydergrower775

oh im positive its nute burn well the burn im talking about is on the leaves of the main cola on top i can take a picture if you want so we can make sure


----------



## berserker

lowrydergrower775 said:
			
		

> hey everyone got some pics for everybody on the plants they got nute burn at the top but none of it hit the buds just leafage so that is good to hear and they are lookin great check em out tell me what you think


Bro.You have got your self some very nice looking ladies.I see you got yourself a green thumb on you.I wish I could sit back and kill acouple bong loads with you.But,you will have to tell us how they smoke.Keep up the great work.Keep it GREEN


----------



## lowrydergrower775

appreciate that buddy  ill keep everybody posted


----------



## Cole

They look healthty, good luck


----------



## lowrydergrower775

appreciate it cole , hopefully soon i will quit being lazy and take some new pics for yall lol


----------



## lowrys girl

hey baby just wanted to drop in and say you're doing a nice job


----------



## lowrydergrower775

haha thanks babe


----------



## lowrydergrower775

just some more pics for you guys you will see the nute burn on the top cola in these pics from a coulple weaks back its fine now


----------



## lowrydergrower775

the rest of them


----------



## Cole

lowrydergrower775 said:
			
		

> appreciate it cole , hopefully soon i will quit being lazy and take some new pics for yall lol


 
   Me to I need to post some new pics because I had a little problem with leaving my light too close on friday . But anyways your plants are looking great.


----------



## lowrydergrower775

thanks buddy appreciate it


----------



## lowrys girl

those look nice baby, lol taken with my camera huh? they're almost finished right?


----------



## lowrydergrower775

lol yea they are getting there


----------



## Melissa

:holysheep: looking budalicious :rofl:  how long till harvest ?:tokie:


----------



## lowrydergrower775

ok here is one of my girls the more indica lookin one isnt like this lol so here it is this lady cant go without her water and she will let you know she is unhappy have to give her about 1200-1500 ml of water every two days and if i miss her watering by a couple of hours here what she does to me lol first three when i overslept in a nap, fourth is watered well lol


----------



## Melissa

bloomin heck she does get moody and sulks doesnt she :rofl:


----------



## lowrydergrower775

yea id have to say this lady is pms'n 24/7 LOL


----------



## Joseph James

She sure is droopy...shes probably thinking " just chop my head off and smoke me" lol. never heard of depression in plants!

 lookin good low!​


----------



## lowrydergrower775

lol yea its funny idk know why she gets like that, just a four hour difference than other waterings lol i just overslept lol


----------



## Joseph James

I think shes suicidal.​


----------



## lowrydergrower775

well tgb says i may need to transplant her if she is truly drinking that much and maybe he is right i usually only use 3 gallons because these are lowryder crosses and autoflowering you know but the more times i make more seeds ive been noticing these plants growing alot in size going from about a foot and a half tall to these offspring being 2 and a half feet either way ill see what tgb says and Mdanzig will definately be hearing from me about this in the future lol


----------



## Thorn

haha thats pretty funny to have moody lady! mayb'e its just her grunpy 'time' .. bless her!!


----------



## Richy-B

She's one of those lazy, sit on the couch type bi**hes that never wants to cook or f***.lol 
Who knows though, she could just be an ugly duckling waiting to turn into a swan!That'd be nice!


----------



## lowrydergrower775

lol you made my day today richy lol lol thanks bro


----------



## Richy-B

No Problem


----------



## lowrydergrower775

lol it still has me laughing lol


----------



## Richy-B

It just happened to be one of those days:hubba:  I was having a blast that day! 
But you know what type of women I'm talking bout. You don't even have to have dated them, you can just tell by looking at them and their demeaner! 

Glad you had a good laugh about it and I could brighten your day


----------



## lowrydergrower775

lol richy wassup guys i just got back from panama city for spring break and am currently in atlanta with the wife but should be back soon ill request pics to be sent to me from back home of how things are progressing and maybe soon we can harvest again think its been a lil over the 70 days mark but i wanted to let these babies go a lil long so maybe tomm i can have pics for everybody and have some test product sent to me so i can give yall a smoke report but keep it green everyone and ill be back with your pics very soon


----------



## lowrydergrower775

here one my cousin took ill try to get yall more soon stay tuned


----------



## lowrydergrower775

hey guys im still around just still in atl but the buds are at home curing so will be some very lovely pics when i get back just wanted to say hey to everybody and let ya know im not dead lol still here but ill put up pics when i get home  and thanks for the rep richy appreciate it


----------



## Richy-B

I was wondering where you were.


----------



## lowrydergrower775

yea im still here bro ill get back in action when i get back but until then haha ya have to keep yourself busy


----------



## lowrys girl

hey guys this is lowrydergrower775 i used my girls account cuz i forgot my password but just wanted to let yall know im out of the game for a while heading out to the U.S Navy been just getting in shape all these weeks just wanted to let ya know its been great to share this with all of you and i will be back at some time later on in my life just need to do this, smoking my last couple of blunts i guess for a couple of years but yea just thanks to everyone especially richyb and tgb thanks for all the info its been a blast and ill see yall when i see yall


----------



## Richy-B

I've been wondering where you've been!It's a blast to hear from you! Just got done giving some newbies advice, leading them to our LR threads Man, I got some mad respect for you and what your doing for this country, it's people, and the fact your doing this for yourself makes it even more poetic:fid: It has been a blast growing thru the Internet with ya' LOWRYDERGROWER775! Take it easy and just remember 
 LONG LIVE THE LOWRYDER ​P.S. This LR thing is blowing up! Almost everybody wants to try and give it a grow!:hubba: After all the negativity we got!? People are catching on 
 We knew what was up!​ 
:ccc: I'm gonna smoke one for you right now LR Soldier! :ccc: 
Don't forget about us, the lil guys, just taking it One Day at a Time.


----------



## Brouli

by the end of a day there were 2 people that start that whole lowryder subject here   and only few remember who it was.   take care man and whach ur back at all times out there.


----------



## lowrys girl

i really appreciate it guys means alot from both of you im still here if anyone needs help for atleast a couple more weeks so it would be nice to hear from all of you and to talk on a regular basis while im still here but once again thanks again and keep it real richy


----------



## Richy-B

Brouli said:
			
		

> by the end of a day there were 2 people that start that whole lowryder subject here  and only few remember who it was. take care man and whach ur back at all times out there.


What's that suppose to mean Brouli, only those two people can talk about having some of the best LR buds? LR775 happens to be a good friend of mine. I was referring to our good times growing together, and the hardships we faced together against all the anti-LR members at one time. We were even kicked off the forum together, because of it. Remember that LR775? 
Brouli, I think you took, "giving out LR info to newbs" personel. When I said it to LR775. I wasn't talking bout you. I was talking bout the new member asking me all those questions. And I never said, I started "the whole LR subject here" But I do have one heck of a LRx1 thread and LRx2 thread. Lots of pics and all. Seems to get alot of praise. That's all I'm saying. They're worth learning from for alot of people, so I point them in that direction. Chill Out!

 Long Live the Lowryder! ​


----------



## lowrys girl

ahahaha come on guys no arguements lol we dont need mods in here again lol haha but you both are great there is nothing to fight about brouli and richy you both have amazing threads and pics  just keep on preaching the word and we will continue to grow as a community


----------



## lowrys girl

ok guys i may grow one more lowryder for fun but shhhh dont tell my girl lol


----------



## Thorn

haha you can't keep away!!!


----------



## smokybear

Richy does have a couple fantastic grow journals on the lowryder strains. Very great results and some great information.


----------



## megan23247

lowrys girl said:
			
		

> i really appreciate it guys means alot from both of you im still here if anyone needs help for atleast a couple more weeks so it would be nice to hear from all of you and to talk on a regular basis while im still here but once again thanks again and keep it real richy


 
*Thanks for all the GREAT info you have shared.  Please stay safe out there man and good luck.* :ciao:


----------



## lowrydergrower775

everyone me and my homie have cracked the lights and boxes back out i think its safe to say lowrydergrower775 is back! richy where you at?


----------



## HippyInEngland

Holy Crap.

Welcome Back!!!

Its been a long time  :guitar: 

eace:


----------



## lowrydergrower775

hahahah yea it has it feels good to be back  nice to see old members


----------



## Brouli

Welcome back.


----------

